# Antiguo Cementerio Británico de Bellavista - Callao



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Ayer domingo 13 por la mañana tuve el grato placer de conocer éste pequeño y maravilloso Cementerio. Lo cuento con más detalle en "El Jirón" (Paseos por la Ciudad-Relatos de caminantes empedernidos). Sólo les digo,que cuando puedan,vayan a conocerlo porque es un rinconcito de Paz & Reflexión maravilloso... el Cementerio abre todos los días de 8 de la mañana hasta las 5 de la tarde. Está en la calle Zarumilla,a media cuadra de la Avenida Guardia Chalaca,al costado del Hospital Daniel Alcides Carrión y de la Comisaría de Bellavista. La zona es segura. Ojo : no confundir con el nuevo Cementerio Británico de la Avenida Colonial (cerca de allí también)... 








Vean en la página web :
http://www.cementeriobritanico.com.pe/historia.php


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por la información.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Miraflorino-dodi, un DOMINGO 13 uy que miedo, pero es hermoso este cementerio. Hermosas esculturas.... Ya te conté que ahí están enterrados mis bisabuelitos y mi tía abuela. En el nuevo están mis abuelitos, mi papà y mis tíos y un primo.
Mira este artículo que encontré en la revista Caretas, muy interesante:*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Es pequeño pero bonito, está cerca del América CHS



Lia_01 said:


> En el nuevo están mis abuelitos


Idem, por parte paterna, pero todavía hay espacio para tres familiares más.

Miraflorido, curioso thread, gracias.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Les recomiendo que lo visiten !!!!*

Para muchos quizás "ir a un cementerio" suena algo tétrico,triste ó sin sentido....pero en éste caso es como un parquecito bien cuidado,con lápidas bien puestas,ordenadas,limpias,con una veredita toda arbolada con banquitas...hagan de cuenta que entran a un parque pero con lápidas !!!!... el rincón transmite una Paz tremenda... todo se vé tan bonito,tan ordenado,tan limpio... yo estuve durante 20 minutos y en todo ese rato nadie más entró... sólo estaba el jardinero ocupado en sus labores y el huachimán dentro de su caseta en la calle... así que prácticamente me sentí a mis anchas en recorrerlo,en pasear,en examinar las lápidas... y con "el plus" que escuchaba una sirena de barco a lo lejos... una emoción indescriptible !!!!... tienen que ir a conocerlo,porque es pequeñito y queda en una zona segura... no es complicado ubicarlo...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Miraflorino-dodi, como ya te conté que conozco este cementerio. En aquellos años que enterramos a mi bisabuela la zona era peligrosa. Dentro del camposanto si se estaba algo más seguro, pero no te miento se escuchan lamentos, cadenas, susurros, ojo no había tomado ni gota de licor, pero si estábamos de mala noche. Era un cementerio como sacado de una película europea pero de terror y a la vez de paz. En esa época (1975) había varios mausoléos, no sé si seguirán existiendo, árboles muy altos y coposos, recuerdo que mis padres nos decían que no nos alejáramos, ya que nos pusimos a jugar a las escondidas con mis hermanos y primos.
FOTOS SACADAS DE LA PAGINA WEB DEL CEMENTERIO BRITANICO, DEL ANTIGUO:*





































Creo que esta es la entrada del nuevo:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fotos del antiguo cementerio*

Acá pueden ver al fondo el edificio del Hospital Daniel Alcides Carrión que está en la Avenida Guardia Chalaca. Esa hilera de árboles es por donde vá la veredita y donde hay bancas :








Este es el mausoleo de Juan Gildemeister (el único de todo el cementerio),al fondo podrán ver el muro en forma de "castillito"... ese muro me llamó la atención desde la Avenida Guardia Chalaca y por eso decidí ir a curiosear :








Yo estuve solito durante 20 minutos dentro del cementerio...el jardinero siempre estuvo a 50 metros de distancia de donde yo estaba y la verdad no sentí nada fuera de lo corriente... al contrario,sentí una Paz total !!!!... ahora bien,yo soy una persona con casi nula percepción extrasensorial... conozco personas que si tienen la capacidad visual y auditiva extrasensorial,pero no es mi caso...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué soberbio mausoleo!
Toda una obra de arte.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

el año pasado con tres amigos intentamos dormir en el cementerio q keda x Grau para tomar fotos y descubrir el mundo paranormal aparte q nos gusta la full adrenalinda, al final todo kedo en nada y cada uno busco su pretexto, lo dificil no era permanecer dentro sino soportar toda la noche.

de lo q me perdi, alguien se anima ? manden mp


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*A pocas cuadritas del Cementerio*

está la bonita calle de eucaliptos que bordea parte de la fachada del Colegio América del Callao (Callao High School) :


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Bien allí con el High School :colgate: No sabía que existía un cementerio británico más antiguo que el de Colonial, ¿cuándo se habrá llenado?. Que peculiar, está al costado del hospital (si se equivocaban los doctores, lo mandaban al costadito nomás :colgate


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Antes pensaba que el único Cementerio Británico de la ciudad era el de la Av. Colonial. Según he visto en guías de calles, el nuevo Cementerio Británico está junto al Cementerio Baquíjano y al Cementerio Judío. No he visitado ninguno de los mencionados. ¿Cuáles han visitado ustedes?


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Cazafantasias said:


> Antes pensaba que el único Cementerio Británico de la ciudad era el de la Av. Colonial. Según he visto en guías de calles, el nuevo Cementerio Británico está junto al Cementerio Baquíjano y al Cementerio Judío. No he visitado ninguno de los mencionados. ¿Cuáles han visitado ustedes?


pensaba que solo existia un cementerio britanico, no he visitado ninguno de los 2 , pero cuzndo entre al baquijano, se ve que el britanico tiene bastante area verde.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> está la bonita calle de eucaliptos


Me revienta que cambien los nombres de las calles. Yo conozco esa calle como F.Bolognesi ahora se llama "Eucaliptos"? 
De todas maneras no paso por ahi desde hace más de siete años. 



Lia_01 said:


> Creo que esta es la entrada del nuevo:


Sí, av Colonial.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Uy... sorry! ahora la Av colonial se llama Av Benavides (creo) 
Maldita costumbre de estar cambiando los nombres a las calles/AVs/jiros/etc.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonitos mausoleos, aunque no veo de los grandes y ostentosos...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Juan Carlos : se llama Bolognesi*

no te ases !!!!... se sigue llamando Bolognesi...yo la nombré como "Eucaliptos", debido a los numeros árboles de eucaliptos que adornan dicha cuadra... 


pacolam said:


> Me revienta que cambien los nombres de las calles. Yo conozco esa calle como F.Bolognesi ahora se llama "Eucaliptos"?
> De todas maneras no paso por ahi desde hace más de siete años.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La página web del Cementerio.*

http://www.cementeriobritanico.com.pe 


Cazafantasias said:


> Antes pensaba que el único Cementerio Británico de la ciudad era el de la Av. Colonial. Según he visto en guías de calles, el nuevo Cementerio Británico está junto al Cementerio Baquíjano y al Cementerio Judío. No he visitado ninguno de los mencionados. ¿Cuáles han visitado ustedes?


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

mostro... me gustó ese cementerio


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está chévere, como para un sesión de espiritismo con Susy Diaz.


----------

